

Should we build our religious prayer app? - jonnybegood
http://invite.get-prayer.com

======
Metatron
I've always seen prayer as personal relationship with God, not one to be
turned into a popularity contest. Putting prayer into social media kind of
sickens me.

If you want to channel good will and enter into a conversation with God about
an issue by way of prayer then you should do so fully committed.

You should not be able to touch a button and 'upvote' a prayer by a stranger
who has tugged at your heartstrings from only a glance. That is shallow and
lacking in love.

God's grace may cover many things, but this? I think not.

------
jondcampbell
What problem is this solving? Do people not know what to pray for? Is their
really a need for me to get prayer requests from whomever is the most popular?
Would the site being trying to get people off the site(and into prayer) or is
the goal of the site to have people on it, browsing, etc(and not praying)?

